# The Handle Bag



## Rashmi

So this beauty arrived 2 weeks ago. Really love it!


----------



## Evergreen602

Wow!  That bag is a stunner!


----------



## loves

I really like this bag, it is really well made. Congratulations!


----------



## _Moravia_

Rashmi said:


> So this beauty arrived 2 weeks ago. Really love it!
> 
> View attachment 5232878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232879
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232883
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232884



This is a beautiful shade of green. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rashmi

thank you all! yes it is a very sturdy bag. well made and perfect size for casual outings and functional. love it.


----------



## topglamchic

Lovely, and wonderful shade of green.


----------



## Euclase




----------



## foxgal

This is hands down one of the most stunning designs I’ve ever seen! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Ready2wear

Beautiful bag, beautiful color.

I have (and use frequently) a vintage version of this bag, it’s great to see BV releasing modernized versions of classic shapes from their archives. This bag should stand the test of time, in addition to being beautiful and useful now!


----------



## northernpurse

Gorgeous, I think this will be my next bag colour!


----------



## Zabear

Beautiful bag!! Can the long strap be worn crossbody as well as on the shoulder?


----------



## gagabag

Managed to secure the last one in my country! Can’t wait for it to arrive. How are you liking yours? Did it soften up in time or stayed a bit structured?

Anyone else got the Handle?


----------



## jbags07

Rashmi said:


> So this beauty arrived 2 weeks ago. Really love it!
> 
> View attachment 5232878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232879
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232883
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232884





gagabag said:


> Managed to secure the last one in my country! Can’t wait for it to arrive. How are you liking yours? Did it soften up in time or stayed a bit structured?
> 
> Anyone else got the Handle?
> View attachment 5302707




congrats to you both! A beautiful classic style, and the color is just gorgeous.


----------



## gagabag

jbags07 said:


> congrats to you both! A beautiful classic style, and the color is just gorgeous.


Thanks dear!


----------



## KE2112

I just purchased the same bag in white! I don’t own any white bags since I couldnt tolerate any dirty spots on a bag but mine is in patent so it’s perfect for me. Easy to clean! Love the color of your green Beaty.


----------



## lesbelleschoses_

This shade of green looks stunning! Do you know the exact name, however, by now it is most likely not available anymore. Which size did you go for? I am eyeing up the mini version, just wondering if it would be possible to put her in the crock of ones arm. Did she stand the test of time for now?


----------



## Swathi

lesbelleschoses_ said:


> This shade of green looks stunning! Do you know the exact name, however, by now it is most likely not available anymore. Which size did you go for? I am eyeing up the mini version, just wondering if it would be possible to put her in the crock of ones arm. Did she stand the test of time for now?


I am looking at the mini version and wondering about the handle drop length as well!


----------



## foxgal

Ready2wear said:


> Beautiful bag, beautiful color.
> 
> I have (and use frequently) a vintage version of this bag, it’s great to see BV releasing modernized versions of classic shapes from their archives. This bag should stand the test of time, in addition to being beautiful and useful now!



Do you know the name or style code for your vintage bag? Would love to see a pic! 

The Handle is so gorgeous….surprised it hasn’t become more popular. I love the mini size and wish it came in more colours.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Purchased the Mini Handle today as I was blown away by its quality, look and construction. The handle can go over my wrist, but it’s not overly comfortable and will only go up halfway to my elbow. It’s still a practical size that will fit a good amount and I don’t tend to take a lot with me other than my phone, house keys, car keys, 2 Hermès Calvis, mirror, lipstick. Larger sunnies in a bulky case won’t fit. I had a hard time choosing between sizes as they were both stunning and fit my frame. I may go back for another colour in the size up. However, I was informed the price increase would take effect on Nov 07 (Germany).


----------



## Evergreen602

pinkorchid20 said:


> Purchased the Mini Handle today as I was blown away by its quality, look and construction. The handle can go over my wrist, but it’s not overly comfortable and will only go up halfway to my elbow. It’s still a practical size that will fit a good amount and I don’t tend to take a lot with me other than my phone, house keys, car keys, 2 Hermès Calvis, mirror, lipstick. Larger sunnies in a bulky case won’t fit. I had a hard time choosing between sizes as they were both stunning and fit my frame. I may go back for another colour in the size up. However, I was informed the price increase would take effect on Nov 07 (Germany).
> 
> View attachment 5642214
> View attachment 5642213
> View attachment 5642215


What a stunning bag!  Congratulations!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Evergreen602 said:


> What a stunning bag!  Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Tote Ali

Hello! Has anyone checked out this bag in person? I haven't been able to see it in real life yet and have a few questions:

The strap appears to thread through the inside of the bag... Worried it will wear and tear. The handle appears to be just on one side, does it cause the purse to tilt away from the body?

How secure does the clasp seem? Looks like it's pretty small.   Is it a heavy bag?

Would love any pics taken in person, especially the brown. (This... Or classic black! Tend to wear a lot of black but felt the brown was so elegant)

thank you!


----------



## Nibb

The Handle Bag
					

So this beauty arrived 2 weeks ago. Really love it!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> The Handle Bag
> 
> 
> So this beauty arrived 2 weeks ago. Really love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Wow, this is a gorgeous bag - thanks for finding the thread @Nibb - very interesting to read about it.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Wow, this is a gorgeous bag - thanks for finding the thread @Nibb - very interesting to read about it.


Reminds me of the New Bond Bag.


----------

